# The Answer to Back Pain in the Shop



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Introducing *LUV-Ur-BACK *workshop shoes (patent pending). The shoes your back has been waiting for.
We all know that standing for long periods in the workshop can cause back pain. Manufacturers have addressed this need by providing rubber workstation mats.










However these are expensive, can be a trip hazard and are a pain to move when you want to clean the floor. If you recognize these issues, then *LUV-Ur-BACK *shoes are the answer to your prayers. Using advanced chemical bonding technology, we've removed the need for rubber matting in the shop by sticking the rubber mat to the soles of our shoes. Now you can literally take the mat with you wherever you happen to be standing in the workshop.










Five years in the making. *LUV-Ur-BACK *shoes feature micro-suction technology, developed in conjunction with the European Oceanographic Foundation. We studied some of nature's finest grips,










then incorporated this perfection into the soles of *LUV-Ur-BACK *shoes.

- We guarantee you will never slip on fine saw dust again.
- All shoes sizes catered for.
- Why not put a spring in your step today?

Look out for *LUV-Ur-BACK *shoes at your local retailer. You OWE it to your back.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

What is this?
Is this an advertisement for selling these shoes?????


----------



## pete79 (Oct 20, 2009)

Since it's tagged as "humor" i'm going to assume that it's an advertisement that Brit found that he thought was funny. Don't think he's trying to sell something here.

That is a pretty ridiculous ad by the way.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Must be April FOOLS


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes its just a bit of humour for April fools day. Seriously though, if you stood on one of those anti-fatigue mats and drew around your feet, cut out the shape and stuck them to the bottom of a pair of shoes you keep for the workshop, you could take the mat with you where ever you walked.

All the best ideas are simple ones  Just remember you heard it here first. LOL


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

DIDN'T SEE TAG


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Andy,

Boy, you had me just about ready to order a pair of them shoes….I've had chronic back pain and 3 operations over 20+ years…. at this point I am about ready for anything that would help….you really let me down….lol.* Now I am doomed to gloom again….) If I *could* find some of those, I'd probably buy them in a heartbeat…..I'm desperate, and will try anything short of another surgery…...


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry Rick, it was just a bit of fun. Someone should make some better workshop footwear to alleviate back pain though. There is definitely a market there. But you won't find LUV-Ur-BACK shoes anywhere I'm afraid.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

You had me going til the octopus, nice touch.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Bill. I guess you could say, I almost had you suckered in then.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Now I know how to fix my back problems and double my money. You are full of good info today.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Andy how could I miss this!
I love you man.
Way to cool.
Wish you a wonderful April.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Lot's of fun. This was a great commercial even if it is for something they don't make. One of these days we'll buy a bag of potato chips and the only thing that will be in the bag is hot air. Good show, Andy.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

To be honest, the best steel-toe boot I found is the Wolverine Durashock. They feel much more cushion-y than any tennis shoe and have the added benefit of the safety toe. I think I got them at a Tractor Supply Store for about $100.

My 2-cents…


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Mads - Glad you liked it. I literally put it together in about 10 minutes before my wife dragged me off to clear everything out of the garage so that we could paint it, lay a floor and drag everything back in again. We've just finished putting it all back today and boy do I ache now.
Helluvawreck - Hope it made you chuckle.
HorizontalMike - They look like some nice boots. Its great when you find footwear that feels right on your feet. When I was younger, I used to do a lot of mountaineering and I still have the boots I used to wear. Those babies carried me across glaciers, up and down mountains all over the alps and they still feel fabulous whenever I put them on. I wish I'd bought two pairs now.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

ha ha ha you should have made yourself a pair before posting ….. now comes the ponishment
of trying to joke us ….. LOL
but the idea ain´t bad my freind 
already 30+ years ago I try´d some of the first soft-heal running/tennisshoes on the market
I thought they were werd to walk around and running with as a average crosscountry runner in those days 
but know I realy preciate softheals in them when I use them in the shop
but still feel I walk on feders and cuold jump skyhigh any secund :-(

take care
Dennis


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Brit,
My 1969 pair of Vasque mountaineering boots lasted ~30 years before burial. Still have a pair of Redwing Fire Boots that are now approaching 30 years. Good boots are worth the money. Today's boots are more for comfort and compromise on durability, IMO. But that can be a good thing, at least in the shop. I just would not want to have a pair of boots fail in the field.


----------



## verny (Apr 2, 2011)

I actually tried something simaliar. I cut the shape of my feet out of foam floor mat material and slipped them into my shoes. It made the bottom of my feet get fairly warm, otherwise it would have worked.
This idea makes perfect sense. The bottom of your shoe could have this material making it uneccesary for the expensive floor mats.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Imagine that…........ Saw the name of the thread and said "oh yes" to myself…..never mind.
- JJ


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Deke - Thanks for the info, I'll check it out.
Dennis - I can't tell you how much I ache now. I'm going to just chill today.
Verny - Welcome to LJs. I bet someone introduces these boots now and makes a fortune. 
Juniorjock - For anyone who suffers from back pain, I apologize if I raised your hopes only to dash them again. It wasn't my intention to make light of anyone's pain. I hope everyone takes this post in the spirit that was intended. Take care.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Its okay Andy, I was just having a little fun with the thread. Those of us that do have bad backs would do just about anything for some relief. "If sucks getting old".
- JJ


----------

